# Roll Call!!!



## hogdgz (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, we need to get a head count on how many are comeing to the Chick hunt. Reason being plans are to camp at the other camp ground on the west side, this site is smaller than the other so we wanna make shure we are gonna have room for everyone, if not we may have to go to the other site. Thanks and hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## fountain (Jan 2, 2010)

me and daddy are planning to come as of right now.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll be there with two boys.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey  Hogdgz, I plan on coming down a few days early ( set up camp, scout & cut fire wood) Me and maybe two more (total of 3)


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 2, 2010)

i'll be there, however, i heard it was supposed to be pretty chilly. i may drive to and fro for a night or two. D.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be there but may not camp


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 2, 2010)

We are comeing Friday and Saturday we will be camping


----------



## Elbow (Jan 2, 2010)

I had planned on camping but if it is going to be too cold yeah....I'll have to drive back and forth. If it warms up I'll definitely camp out.
El


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope to be there.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking good, I know it is gonna be cold but I will be toughing it out and camping.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2010)

Nolan and I want to come by but plan on being at chehaw so not sure if I'll make it...I am either camping at chehaw or chick just not sure yet unlesss the wife tags along then we'll get a motel...


----------



## Necedah (Jan 2, 2010)

Al and I will be there Thursday night.

Dave


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 2, 2010)

I am in the Air right now, Might be down Dark:30 on friday or lunch Saturday,  It all depends on if I can shake this cold that is trying to take hold of me.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 2, 2010)

I plan to be ther on thursday


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 3, 2010)

*chick hunt*

I plan on making it on Friday afternoon, camping till Sunday. Try to bring daughters bo with me if I can drag him away from her long enough to go hunting.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I plan to be ther on thursday



Really? Riding down with anyone?

Add me and Pygmy


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 3, 2010)

Closests motel Info? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2010)

the closest motels are NOT the ones you want, trust me. stay out of South and East Albany. there's a courtyard inns on Kensington. 229-889-8015. that would be your best bet, or anything on the west end of dawson rd. that courtyard is only about twenty minutes from c'hatchee. hope that helps...D


----------



## snakekiller (Jan 3, 2010)

Hatchetbowdan and I are planning on being there Fri. My son Is soming down sat morning


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 3, 2010)

sawtooth said:


> the closest motels are NOT the ones you want, trust me. stay out of South and East Albany. there's a courtyard inns on Kensington. 229-889-8015. that would be your best bet, or anything on the west end of dawson rd. that courtyard is only about twenty minutes from c'hatchee. hope that helps...D



Thank's....That work's for me....I will give them a call....


----------



## dukedog1 (Jan 3, 2010)

*motels*

Best bet is to get a motel somewhere over by the mall. That way you can take westover straight down then hit that road that comes out at the christian school. Then just take a right to chickasaw. bout 15 to 20 min. Somebody help me out with the road name.


----------



## SOS (Jan 3, 2010)

A motel?  What's trad about that?  LOL!


----------



## tommyboy (Jan 4, 2010)

ill be there with the wife . hope to spend some time around the camp fire this weekend !


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 4, 2010)

tommyboy said:


> ill be there with the wife . hope to spend some time around the camp fire this weekend !



Dont think that will be a problem supposed to be cold. I dought my wife will ever leave a fire.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 4, 2010)

dukedog1 said:


> Best bet is to get a motel somewhere over by the mall. That way you can take westover straight down then hit that road that comes out at the christian school. Then just take a right to chickasaw. bout 15 to 20 min. Somebody help me out with the road name.



Go down westover turn right on old pretoria Rd go to stop sign turn right onto Leary Rd/hwy 62


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 4, 2010)

SOS said:


> A motel?  What's trad about that?  LOL!



There's nothing trad about it....
It's called not freezing you're "KEE...STER"  off for three days! 

It's going to be a little on the chilly side this weekend....


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2010)

Its gonna be cold but that just means we have to make a bigger fire!!!


----------



## Elbow (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Chase,
I'll keep you guys posted, but the weather man isn't being to good to me these days.
Think I'll have a hard time flying in this week due to snow!

Please pray for me to get home!
El


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 4, 2010)

I am out for this weekend, 
Between the Temps out side and this COLD I can't shake I am going to back out now and Save the Vacation day for another event later on.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 4, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Its gonna be cold but that just means we have to make a bigger fire!!!




It's gonna need to be a big one to keep 
warm this weekend  Or as my Dad would say! 
" It's gonna be colder than a well diggers behind today"


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2010)

Necedah and I are bowing out of this one due to the forecast. Our old bones can't handle the bitter cold like they used to. I will be thinking of all of you and hope every single one of you gets at least one shot on a pig or deer. Take plenty of pic's if your shutter doesn't freeze up.
I'll be here cutting and splitting firewood because we are supposed to get snow here Thursday evening and folks will be lining up to get firewood.


----------



## gogtboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Should be 4 of us.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Necedah and I are bowing out of this one due to the forecast. Our old bones can't handle the bitter cold like they used to. I will be thinking of all of you and hope every single one of you gets at least one shot on a pig or deer. Take plenty of pic's if your shutter doesn't freeze up.
> I'll be here cutting and splitting firewood because we are supposed to get snow here Thursday evening and folks will be lining up to get firewood.



Say it aint so! Al I live about 20-25 mins away you can stay on my couch! Heck I will give you my bed and necedah can stay on the couch I will sleep on the floor!
Just hate to c you miss it!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its only going to be a little Chilly.


----------



## fountain (Jan 5, 2010)

whats the water and the roads looking like?  can we get to any of you honey holes?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 5, 2010)

fountain said:


> whats the water and the roads looking like?  can we get to any of you honey holes?



Yep, the water levels are going down and the wind is drying out some of the area's quickly.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 5, 2010)

fountain said:


> whats the water and the roads looking like?  can we get to any of you honey holes?



Should be able to walk on the water by this weekend.


----------



## SOS (Jan 5, 2010)

If their little hooves slide all over  the ice - maybe you'll have a chance of catching up to some of them...LOL>   Sure will be easy dragging!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2010)

Not to mention all the mud will be hard!


----------



## Elbow (Jan 5, 2010)

So, with it getting so near freezing this weekend, how does that effect the hunting? Do the deer or hogs even come out or stay in their igloos? 
I was just wondering if this weekend is going to be a wash..or a freeze in this case.
El


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got the propane tanks filled for the pop up. Will be bringing firewood as will anyone want to do a pot luck supper Fri or Sat night? I'm thinking of makeing some Antelope mexi dip.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 5, 2010)

Elbow said:


> So, with it getting so near freezing this weekend, how does that effect the hunting? Do the deer or hogs even come out or stay in their igloos?
> I was just wondering if this weekend is going to be a wash..or a freeze in this case.
> El



Not shure, but the moon should not be as bright and I imagine all the criiters will be bedded up tight at night b/c of the cold and move dureing the day while it is warm. Or at least thats what I hope.


----------



## Elbow (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Chase, that does make sense that they would be moving during the day but where I just recently hunted, here in Calif. it was a full moon, never heard this, but apparently the hogs come out late at night on full moons and it was cooolllddd in those canyons I was in! Well we'll see if the weather lets me fly in! Otherwise I'll see everyone at the next gathering.
El


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 5, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Not shure, but the moon should not be as bright and I imagine all the criiters will be bedded up tight at night b/c of the cold and move dureing the day while it is warm. Or at least thats what I hope.



Good point Chase.
I am guessing bedded in the pines, ideally on the east side of any kind of slope.
I am planning to camp at Cheehaw park, but looking to get over and hunt some Friday afternoon and that evening.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have concerns about the low temperatures. I have been contacted by a few hunters that earlier had plans to make this hunt, but now have decided against fighting pneumonia. I totally understand the decision to not camp at this hunt. However, we have several people making the trip from as far as Illinois. I feel obligated to see the TBG rendezvous through.

The hunt will go on as planned. 

However, many people have elected to not camp at night. They will simply make the drive every day. I myself, have not made my decision how I will handle it (camp or drive). An Albany hotel might be the answer for a few people?  

I have contacted the TBG board and the general census from them is to do what I feel is best. I have elected to not cancel this hunt for reasons mentioned above. Keep in mind that those who choose not to make this one or to only make the daily hunting part, is perfectly acceptable and quite understandable.


----------



## Elbow (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Clay for keeping us posted.  I think the hunt should definitely go on.  You never know what the weather or the animals are going to do.  It's all up to Mother Nature now..
El


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 5, 2010)

I say that is a good call Clay.
The only reason I am camping at Cheehaw is the Frontier Festival.
Camping either place, I am sleeping in a tent and I'm sure, the warmer campfire will be at Chickasaw.
I am sick that both events are happening at the same time, but at least they are not far apart.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wife wanted me to see if any women will be down there for her to talk too?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife was planning on comeing, but her plans have changed and she has to go out of town this weekend.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

We where looking forward to meeting her, and you LOL Ann will be ther with me this is her first time camping in the cold bringing our lab Logan with us too.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking right now I'm gonna go down for Chehaw Saturday and just drive back home. Marty and I have plans for Sunday and Monday for a late season whitetail hunt so I need to get back.

We will see Y'all at Altamaha in Feb for sure.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

How much fire wood do ya think we'll need? Bringing an ax not much but should work.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 5, 2010)

This isnt one to come unprepared for with all the cold weather.
Last time I met Chase he didnt have anything, no food, no water, no wood. I would make sure I know whos camping and just what they are bringing. TBG at Oconee we had plenty of wood but most of those guys are not gonna be at this one.
It's just a thought be prepared...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going out there tomorrow with a chainsaw to cut some firewood. I know of one oak tree that has fallen, hopefully I can find more close to the road.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am bringing a pop up with 3 propane tanks and three deep cycle batteries, we will have room for 3 to 5 maybe more don't want anyone freezing. I will bring extra tent and wood anyone needs anything let me know I have some stoves and 2 tents.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry I can't make it.

Looking at the cold weather, looks like ya'll have to buddy up and share sleeping bags!!!

Please, no pics.

Dan


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dan, Annie loves her bow I put some yarn around the handle to keep her hand from hurting. I hope she gets better as she shoots


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 5, 2010)

David, that is good.  It may be good to have her wear a jersey glove on her bow hand also, for cushion.   Dan


----------



## dukedog1 (Jan 6, 2010)

deer and hogs are moving. saw 3 does today and my buddy saw a nice buck. I was getting my bow out the back seat when he asks,"did you see that"? Buck jumped the road about 150yds ahead. We were breaking ice walking through the water in most places. haven't seen a lot of fresh tracks, prob cause the ground is hard as concrete. On a + note, I didn't have any gnats or mosquitoes bothering me at all.


----------



## fountain (Jan 6, 2010)

we are bringing wood as well.  
we are going to be staying there in a camper.  who all else is going to be at the camp site?


----------



## Elbow (Jan 6, 2010)

As of this morning, I am officially out of this hunt, airlines canceled my flight. 


I hope to see many of you soon at the next round up!
Good luck to you all and please stay safe; roads are supposed to be kind of slippery this weekend with the ice and all.
El


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 6, 2010)

TJ if the roads up here are not iced up I hope to come down Friday morning and I will be staying at the camp site Friday night.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 6, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I'm thinking right now I'm gonna go down for Chehaw Saturday and just drive back home. Marty and I have plans for Sunday and Monday for a late season whitetail hunt so I need to get back.
> 
> We will see Y'all at Altamaha in Feb for sure.



If you're not gonna hunt cause you're scared, just say you're scared.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 6, 2010)

Elbow said:


> As of this morning, I am officially out of this hunt, airlines canceled my flight.
> 
> 
> I hope to see many of you soon at the next round up!
> ...




What about Amtrak?


----------



## Elbow (Jan 6, 2010)

Ta Ton Ka, If Delta would reimburse me and pay for my Amtrak fine but the train ain't cheap! It was more than my plane ticket! They might be having problems as well with the snow, ice or sleet on the tracks. I don't know how that works.
Wouldn't get me there in time, maybe by Sunday.
I will see you all very soon! Then your never gonna get rid of me!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 6, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Ta Ton Ka, If Delta would reimburse me and pay for my Amtrak fine but the train ain't cheap! It was more than my plane ticket! They might be having problems as well with the snow, ice or sleet on the tracks. I don't know how that works.
> Wouldn't get me there in time, maybe by Sunday.
> I will see you all very soon! Then your never gonna get rid of me!
> El



El.....I will keep you in my prayers for quick and safe travel home ......


----------



## Elbow (Jan 6, 2010)

Well thank you Bubba...that is very kind of you! I need all the prayers I can get.
El


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 6, 2010)

Remember folks this is supposed to be fun.  Don't turn it into a "Death March".


----------



## Elbow (Jan 6, 2010)

John I'm sorry you feel that way no one is trying to turn it into a death march in fact the opposite I wish I could be there cold and all just the chance to meet everyone would be good enough for me.
El


----------



## fountain (Jan 6, 2010)

dern el, i was looking forward to meeting you.  hate to hear that, but it may be safer by not traveling.  catch ya later.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 6, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Remember folks this is supposed to be fun.  Don't turn it into a "Death March".



I plan on makeing it a death march. 



On the first critter that I can make a contact with


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be setting up camp in the morning.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 6, 2010)

I know allot of yall are bringing firewood, but I went out to chickasawhatchee today and cut a truckload of firewood for this weekend if anyone needs it. There are plenty of fallen oak trees close to the road if we need to cut some more if you have a chainsaw. 

The DNR is doing some prescribed burnings right now but shouldn't affect the hunting any. In some areas the flames were more than 20' high, which was a pretty sight to see especially considering it was dark when I saw it. 
Looking forward to meeting all you this weekend!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont have a chainsaw bringing an ax. Hope this is going to be a good time, Will be down there around 12 or 1 Fri.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 6, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> I dont have a chainsaw bringing an ax. Hope this is going to be a good time, Will be down there around 12 or 1 Fri.



The key word here is HOPE. It will be a good time. I am only sorry that I can not make it I will be at chehaw.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2010)

I will not be there this weekend.  I wanted to but things just aren't working for me.  Still coughing and the cold!  I'm too old for that!  Wish for all to have a safe and warm experience, as well as a good one.  Good luck ya'll.
Bill


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2010)

pine nut said:


> I will not be there this weekend.  I wanted to but things just aren't working for me.  Still coughing and the cold!  I'm too old for that!  Wish for all to have a safe and warm experience, as well as a good one.  Good luck ya'll.
> Bill



Me too! Bed ridden all day yesterday. Tryin to feel better so I can make the 4 hour drive to Chehaw and back home again on Saturday.

Y'all be careful, Ain't no pig worth freezing over...


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm headed to the chic now.  see ya'll there. D.


----------



## fountain (Jan 7, 2010)

now i have to work til lunch.  i guess we will leave out at lunch or very shortly after.  
dendy, i have not forgot bout you, but not able to find one yet.  
chase, keep your phone one!!!  i have no idea how to get there.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 7, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Me too! Bed ridden all day yesterday. Tryin to feel better so I can make the 4 hour drive to Chehaw and back home again on Saturday.
> 
> Y'all be careful, Ain't no pig worth freezing over...



Hope you get to feeling better,


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the snow lasted about one hour here in Powder Town.  Now back to the deep freeze.  The Snow Jam that wasn't!  Whatever happens you guy's have fun.  Wish we were there!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 7, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> I will be setting up camp in the morning.



We will be hunting around here this weekend....You guy's & gal's,  be safe, stay warm, take lot's of pictures?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 7, 2010)

Went to the Chick and set up my tent this afternoon. Not able to camp tonight as I have work to take care of in the morning. I'll be out there around noon tomorrow.

Chase and Dendy got on a couple of big boars this afternoon. They got as close as 40 yards but the wind did a 180 on them and they got busted. Said one of the big boar growled at them before departing. It was a long growl that made the hair on the back of their neck stand up. LOL

As I drove into the camp site I saw a really nice buck hanging from a tree at a camp site. Ten point that I think will go 140 class. Dendy took a picture and will post it ASAP. The bucks are in rut right now. Several bucks have been spotted chasing does.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope ther are some deer and pigs left when we get down there tomorrow


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 7, 2010)

I'am leaving Friday morning, Should be there before noon????


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope to meet ya


----------

